# simple drawer



## aisuru (12 Sep 2007)

i put a shelf up in the garage the other day - 1" plywood, 2' by 1' supported by two angle brackets. nothing fancy, by any means. there's a fair bit of space below it though, and i'm thinking of putting in a simple drawer, just to keep some of the clutter out of my road.

click on the wee images for bigger ones

top front 3/4




rear 3/4 low




just 2x1" pine for the hangers and sides of the drawer, some 10mm thick pine skirting board cut-offs that i've got knocking about and a hardboard (also got that knocking about) for a base.

get the router out and cut a couple of housings, stopped on the hangers





comments appreciated!


----------

